# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  нужен Dvd резак

## Наташа

всем, здравствуйте! у меня есть проблема небольшая, хотел ставить опыт со сломанным Dvd резаком, с лазерной головкой, но не получилось! не расчитал входную мощность!
мне он достался по простому способу, дома накрылся привод. в силу старости, поставил новый, а старый девать было некуда! может и у вас так, пылится где-нибудь в ящике и применения не находит, не отдадите во благо развития науки!?))

----------


## Greny

Да не вопрос. Сколько этого хлама надо?

----------

